# New Member Saying Hello



## JG160 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well Let me start by saying i am new to this board and look forward to being a part of it.  Although I am new here I am not new to training diet ect.
I have been training on and off for 6 years and consistently for the last 2 minus 3 months.  I am 28 years old.
Age 28
Weight  152lb
BF    6%
I am an ectomorph to say the least.  I have been focusing on gaining for the last year.  14 months ago I had hernia surgery.  I could not train for 3 months.  My diet was all wacked out as well.  I managed to get myself down to 120 lbs.  So I have been working my way back up since.  Im taking in around 3200 cal a day and macros are 35/40/25.  As far as training goes i rotate 4 weeks of 5x5 followed by 4 weeks of 10x10 then two weeks to deload.  
As far as supplementation. Protein, creatine, good multi, fish oil, BCAA, and NO product are my staples.  I have also done one cycle or PH, P-Mag at 6 weeks 75mg ed.  And when I was 22 did a short test cyp cycle 7 weeks at 400 mg we.  
So thats a little about me.  
Look forward to being a part of this forum


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JG160* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome, and your in the right place to learn.


----------



## eyeofrah (Mar 12, 2011)

hello


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome dude lots of people to help and get help from!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to the board, we are glad you decided to be a part of our world


----------



## Dj-hello (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi I'm new too.


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 13, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> Welcome, and your in the right place to learn.



*JG160*, What Dustdatarse said. 


*RESEARCH*!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 14, 2011)

Dj-hello said:


> Hi I'm new too.



Welcome to the board DJ-hello, are you really a DJ?  That is awesome


----------



## jagbender (Mar 14, 2011)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

